# Important Info re RUBISLAW WARD



## Gwendy (Apr 24, 2007)

This information was forwarded to me this afternoon from Fiona SANDS/Sandra Stephen. Think staff would appreciate feedback. I know I would not liked to have delivered my baby who had died in a ward where there were other mothers and babies. Also know I couldn't have gone through it without my husband staying overnight beside me.



```
Hello all  Hope you all had a good Xmas and New Year? I am not sure how many of you are aware but NHS Grampain are looking into the future of Rubislaw ward. The staff have been split into two teams one looking to keep Rubislaw as it currently stands being open 24 hours and the other being a day ward with patients requiring overnight stays to be moved elsewhere in the hospital. The two teams have to report back to management by the end of Jan and I have been approached by the team looking at keeping Rubislaw a 24hr unit for our views and opinions to enable them to present the best case to keep the ward as it is.        Certainly for me as i am sure is the case for all of us Rubislaw is more than just a ward it is a place where many of us had our precious babies. It is unique as it is the only dedicated babyloss unit in scotland and if we dont do our bit to help keep it we will lose it. Hopefully none of us will need to use the unit again but there are lots of parents out there who will do unfortunately. Therefore i need your help as i think real life testemonials will go further than facts and figures which is why i would like your views and stories both positive and negative. All comments will be treated in confidence. I have put together just a few pointers which may help you to get the brains thinking!     Do you think Rubislaw should stay as it is and why?   How would you have felt if you would have been asked to move wards where there would have been pregnant woman and possibly babies after having just lost your baby?  Staff in other wards in the hospital may not necessary have the skills and knowledge about dealing with babyloss that Rubislaw staff do how would that have affected you?  Fathers may not be able to stay if mothers are going to be moved how would this have affected you?  If Rubislaw changes it might be the case that woman have to deliver elsewhere in the hospital where staff ratios are lower and you may not have the one to one care that Rubislaw currently provides?       I know its short notice but if i could have some feedback by the weekend * PLEASE PM FOR CONTACT DETAILS* 
i would be grateful so i can collate the info then present it back to Rubislaw staff. 
I will keep you updated about any developments.     
 Look forward to hearing from you           Sandra
```


```

```


```
Thanks for taking time to read and feedback your opinions  Jacq x
```


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Gwendy
Hopefully anyone who has been looked after in Rubislaw Ward will give their time to feedback on this. Seems a real shame if its no longer available at night time.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

